# R.I.P bella



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

rip bella my rat


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

R.I.P little rattie. Sleep well xx


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP Bella the Rat


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

sleep well little one


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

awww RIP xxx


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

R.I.P Little Bella


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

AW...RIP Mrs Rat


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

RIP i hate it when they have to pass away


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

RIP bella the rat


----------

